# Lace Bowknot Scarf - FREE Knit Pattern



## MrsB

What a pretty idea for warding off the cold this winter-a free knitting pattern for a bowknot scarf. I love the icy blue color but the texture and softness of the yarn would be my main interests. Can't wait to see how the pattern turns out (and how to incorporate the hole that the ends go through). This would make a nice gift, too.

http://www.krazyawesome.com/knitmonster/lacy-bowknot-scarf.html


----------



## settermom

Thanks for the pic and link for this. Had forgotten that I wanted to make a couple of these. I like making the bow knots and the lacy ones are so pretty.


----------



## gardenlady4012

I made this a couple of years ago (or one very similar). The "hole" was easy and fun, enjoy!


----------



## chickkie

I made this scarf and it is quite short.. I would do a bit more before the 'hole' to put the other end through if I were doing it again. But it did only take one ball of yarn.


----------



## 23607

Very nice!


----------



## KathyT

Very pretty!


----------



## Annekeetje

Very nice, thanks for sharing


----------



## nevadalynn

Is it just me OR where are rows 4 and 12 in the written directions?


----------



## nevadalynn

never mind....so sorry...just figured it out


----------



## LadyBecket

This is so cute!!! Thank you for the link!! It's nice the other ladies gave their thoughts on this pattern so we can make it longer if we wish.


----------



## Rafiki

Another Bowknot Scarf pattern: The leaf at the ends can be made longer: http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/knitchat/patterns/bowscarf.htm


----------



## dannyjack

I love this scarf! Especially in violet.


----------



## lovethelake

MrsB said:


> What a pretty idea for warding off the cold this winter-a free knitting pattern for a bowknot scarf. I love the icy blue color but the texture and softness of the yarn would be my main interests. Can't wait to see how the pattern turns out (and how to incorporate the hole that the ends go through). This would make a nice gift, too.
> 
> http://www.krazyawesome.com/knitmonster/lacy-bowknot-scarf.html


too cute

Thank you for taking the time to share this


----------



## lildeb2

Very pretty, I love it!! Thank you.


----------



## Limey287

Thank you so much for sharing - am going to put this pattern aside to take on our next cruise - will be a perfect project


----------



## kippyfure

Thanks for sharing this link, my granddaughters love the keyhole-type scarves. They find them very easy to put on themselves and when they hang up their jacket they put the scarf on the hanger by the hole and it doesn't slip off.


----------



## Grandma11

Very pretty. Thanks


----------



## wjeanc

Thanks for the link. There are some lovely patterns on there.


----------



## norma goodrich

thank you...i am looking for this pattern...thanks...


----------



## nannee

LadyBecket said:


> This is so cute!!! Thank you for the link!! It's nice the other ladies gave their thoughts on this pattern so we can make it longer if we wish.


 :thumbup:


----------



## nannee

LadyBecket said:


> This is so cute!!! Thank you for the link!! It's nice the other ladies gave their thoughts on this pattern so we can make it longer if we wish.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Hannelore

Thanks for the link to the pattern. The lacy pattern looks so much nicer than just garter st and having others saying that it can be made longer just by adding more rows to the start and finish is good as well.


----------

